# Master X lite or Gios Compact Pro?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I dropped off one of my MTB rigs at a LBS in Hermosa Beach for a tune up and got to looking at their collection of frames for sale. I got to thinking about a steel baby and they had my size MXL in LX11 (red and white color scheme) for $1600 with a carbon street fork included. The owner said a full Chorus bike would be about $3000. Sounds like a pretty good deal. But I also noticed that a certain mail order shop in Colorado sells the Gios Compact Pro for only $800 without fork. Add a steel fork for $220 (or maybe a carbon fork for ~ $400 if they have one with a 1" steerer) and it comes to a little over a $1000 for the frame/fork combo for the Gios. Assuming the component group will be reasonably close in price, I am looking at a $600 difference in price between the two. I owned a 1985 Gios Torino with 7 speed DA back in the day so I would love to have a new Gios to bring back the memories. Besides the Gios Torino was one beautiful looking and riding bike and it looks like the Compact Pro is just as sweet!!! But I have been a huge fan of classic Colnago too and the all steel MXL is classic beauty!! I am sure that both bikes are really great riding bikes. So if you were me and considering between these 2 classic lugged frames, which would you choose?? I know this is a Colnago forum so I am pretty sure what most of your recommendations will be. But anyways, give me your $.02!!! BTW, I currently have 2 AL bikes, a '02 Fondriest Carb Level, and a '00 Klein Q Race so a steel, ti or carbon frame is next. Thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a steel Gios that I cracked in half on the chain stay on the der. side. Since then, I have switched to Colnagos and have never had a problem. I like to think that mine was a fluke. I never crashed the bike, so I am confused as to how it could have cracked in half. 

Colnago offers a wider paint scheme selection and you can shop around. I believe Gios is only distributed by Excel.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

*Colnago/Gios*

Both nice purely personal taste here. 
I like the Gios paint job better (I like plain looking stuff) but I like the Colnago frame better 
Both ride great, I think the Colnago will probably ride a bit better

$0.02


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

*Depends on size..*

If the Colnago MXL is a 61 cm (c-to-t) then you should definitely pass it up in favour of the Gios. I am currently thinking about an MXL in that paint scheme. It seems like a great price, the prices you can get from the UK are in that ball park (and I was told by my LBS in the UK, I'm a Brit in The US, that the wait might be quite long). I say get what sings to you despite the $600 price differential. Personally I like the MXL from a purely aesthetic view point over the Gios. I have never rode either but I do have a C-50.
Let us know what you decide...


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

*Master X Light*

Hey 
Another reason to get the Master X Light
I heard a rumor that They are going to quit making them after this year . Has anybody else heard this? 
If it's true I might just have to buy one myself.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

*Reintroduced for 2006*

They stopped making them last year and were reintroduced this year due to customer demand. Hopefully they will keep making them.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

*Master X Light*

Yeah I know they are making them for '06 but a pretty darn reliable source told me that this is the last year.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hardtail said:


> Yeah I know they are making them for '06 but a pretty darn reliable source told me that this is the last year.


hanging on to my Y2k MXL--are they making them with the carbon rear stays this year? SUCH a mistake. Chrome is just cooler.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Hardtail said:


> Yeah I know they are making them for '06 but a pretty darn reliable source told me that this is the last year.


Thanks for the heads up. I will tell my wife I must buy an MXL this year.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I haven't ridden an MXL - my best bike is a CT1, so it's not a fair comparison. I have though just acquired both an '82 Gios Aerodynamic and a more recent Gios Evolution, which is pretty well identical to the current Gios Compact Pro. Whilst both Gios ride superbly, the older bike is noticeably lighter and smoother - I expect that the Compact is built with a slightly thicker tubeset.


----------

